# Erster PCIe Slot (x16) scheint defekt, Mainboard jedoch bereits getauscht



## paX (7. März 2013)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Forum!

Ich habe gemeinsam mit einem Freund seinen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt. Kommen wir zuerst zum Setup:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H
CPU: Intel i5 3570K (samt Enermax ETS-T40-TB)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB Kit Low Profile DDR3 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire 7870 Ghz Edition OC
Netzteil: Ein gutes altes Enermax Liberty 500W
Gehäuse: Enermax Ostrog

Obwohl ich bereits mit vielen PC-Problem zu kämpfen hatte, weiß ich bei folgendem nicht weiter:
Die gleiche Grafikkarte hat in seinem vorherigen Setup sowie auch derzeit in anderen PCs problemlos funktioniert. Setzt man sie aber in den oberen PCIe Slot des Gigabyte Mainboards wird sie nicht erkannt (mit BIOS default Settings gibt es einen Pieps und auf der internen Grafikkarte wird Bild ausgegeben, deaktiviert man diese im BIOS so gibt es den üblichen VGA Pieps Code, welcher 1x lang 2x kurz sein sollte. Die gleichen Symptome zeigen sich, wenn die Grafikkarte gar nicht eingebaut ist). Dieses Setup wurde sehr oft getestet.
Wird die Grafikkarte in den unteren PCIe Slot (der elektrisch x4 betrieben wird) eingesetzt, so funktioniert alles problemlos. Dann wurde eine Grafikkarte des Mitbewohners (ich weiß gerade nicht genau, ist aber auch keine alte und wohl entweder aus der GTX 460 oder 560 Generation) getestet, mit welcher am ersten Slot kurz Bild zu sehen war, dieses aber beim Windowsbootscren wieder verschwand. Nach erneutem Starten war wieder Bild zu sehen und nach Tausch der Grafikkarten und Start mit der 7870 im x16 Slot gab es auch kurz Bild. Im Windows 8 Metro Menü verschwand dieses ebenfalls wieder. Wir tippten auf einen defekten Slot und ich ließ ihn das Mainboard umtauschen. Überraschend bewirkte dieser Mainboard-Umtausch jedoch gar nichts und die Symptome sind weiterhin vorhanden.
Ein BIOS-Reset testete ich bereits und ein neueres BIOS als die bereits aufgespielte Version "F9" gibt es für das Gigabyte nur in einer Beta Version mit keinen (im Changelog auslesbren) für das Problem relevanten Änderungen.

Was könnten wir noch versuchen? Wir sind für jede Idee dankbar!

LG Laurenz


----------



## Sarin (7. März 2013)

Das ist echt ne nette Nuss.

Vielleicht kann man den Mitbewohner mal überreden noch mehr Ersatzteile zu spenden. 

Sprich erst mal würde ich das Netzteil mal probehalber austauschen. Ist zwar komisch, dass das Ding am 4x funktioniert, aber vielleicht liefert der Slot mehr Ampere und es ist so knapp was das NT noch liefert, dass genau das die Schwelle ist.

Dann würde ich im nächsten Schritt sicherheitshalber auch mal den RAM tauschen. Ist nen bissel weit her geholt, aber eben weiter nach dem Ausschlussverfahren.


----------



## True Monkey (7. März 2013)

Hi

Bei so einem speziellen Prob wird dir hier keiner helfen können bzw nicht so gut wie Gigabyte selbst.

Lass diesen Thread durch einen Mod hierhin verschieben ...
Gigabyte Mainboards

Und Gigabyte selbst, durch GBTTM, wird sich deiner Sache annehmen und sie auch lösen


----------



## locojens (7. März 2013)

Zusätzlich noch eine Idee, könnte mit dem Prozessorsockel oder mit dem Prozessor zusammenhängen. A: Kontaktproblem im Sockel, B: Prozessor hat einen weg ...!
Da bei den neueren Intel-CPUs der PCIe-Kontroler in der CPU "wohnt".


----------



## paX (7. März 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bei so einem speziellen Prob wird dir hier keiner helfen können bzw nicht so gut wie Gigabyte selbst.
> 
> ...



Wow, also, dass es hier so ein Service gibt habe ich nicht erwartet! Ich werde gleich schauen, ob ein Mod online ist! Bzw. falls gerade einer mitliest, bitte ich euchen, diesen Thread in das Gigabyte-Mainboards Forum zu verschieben. Vielen Dank für den genialen Tipp 



Sarin schrieb:


> Das ist echt ne nette Nuss.
> 
> Vielleicht kann man den Mitbewohner mal überreden noch mehr Ersatzteile zu spenden.
> 
> ...


 

RAM werden demnächst getestet! Das System sollte bei 100% Load 363W erreichen, also ich denke nicht, dass das Liberty da zu schwach ist. Zum Ausschließen einen Test durchführen ist aber auf jeden Fall keine schlechte Idee. Ich werde zuerst einmal abwarten, was Gigabyte direkt dazu zu sagen hat. Ich danke dir aber auf jeden Fall vielmals für die Antwort.


----------



## True Monkey (7. März 2013)

So hier bist du jetzt richtig .

Vllt mußt du dich ein wenig gedulden bis er On ist aber dann meldet er sich garantiert.


Derweil ein paar Lösungsansätze.
Schau mal im Bios nach ob du die PCIe slots von "Auto" auf Gen3 setzten kannst und teste dann einmal.

Anderer Ansatz 
Benutz mal einen anderen Strang des Netzteils 
Wenn es geht benutze keinen Adapter

Nächster Versuch 
Flash mal das beta Bios aufs Board (tippe mal darauf das wird dir GBTTM auch anraten)


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Moin, kann ich helfen? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## paX (8. März 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So hier bist du jetzt richtig .
> 
> Vllt mußt du dich ein wenig gedulden bis er On ist aber dann meldet er sich garantiert.
> 
> ...


 
Werden wir heute versuchen und ich werde morgen Bescheid geben! Das mit den Strängen ist ein bisschen komplizierter, denn es werden derzeit die 2 vorhanden 6 PIN PCIe Stränge verwendet (also kein Adapter). Alternativ wäre da nur das Anstecken per Adapter möglich, oder notfalls vom Mitbewohner ein ganzes Netzteil auszuborgen. Da im anderen PCIe Slot alles funktioniert und das gleiche Netzteil im alten Setup mit der selben Grafikarte (ein weit mehr fressender Intel Q8xx mit 2,4Ghz) problemlos funktioniert hat schließe ich diese Fehlerursache aber eher aus.



GBTTM schrieb:


> Moin, kann ich helfen? Gruß GBTTM


 
Das wäre super! Wie oben erwähnt geht es um ein nagelneues Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, bei welchem es Probleme mit dem oberen x16 PCIe Slot zu geben scheint. Die 7870 will darin nicht funktionieren (bis auf einmal, wo es für ~20 Sekunden ein Bild gab und das bei vielen Versuchen). Die Grafikkarte funktionierte, wie im Absatz darüber beschrieben, in einem anderen System ohne Probleme und auch jetzt im PC eines Freundes im oberen Slot problemlos. Da dies für mich sehr nach einem defekte PCIe Slot klang, lies ich das Board umtauschen, was überraschenderweise leider keine Änderung am Problem brachte.

Das derzeit installierte BIOS ist die Version F9, sollen wir wie von True Monkey bereits vorgeschlagen ein Update auf das Beta-BIOS probieren? Was könnten wir sonst probieren, oder hast du sowas eventuell schon mal erlebt?

LG!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Grüße  *paX*

Bitte updaten und berichten  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## paX (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo und sorry das das Austesten der Teile solange gedauert hat! Das Problem besteht leider weiterhin (die Grafikkarte wird im oberen Slot nicht erkannt, der untere Slot funktioniert problemlos ohne irgendetwas anderes zu verändern. Eine andere Grafikkarte funktioniert jedoch problemlos auch im oberen x16 Slot) und heute haben wir versucht so viel wie möglich an Fehlergründen auszuschließen!

Getestet wurde:
-BIOS Update auf 10F Beta (mit anschließendem unfreiwilligem Neuaufsetzen von Windows)
-Alternatives Netzteil
-Verschiedene Stromadapter
-Problem-Grafikkarte in anderem PC: Funktioniert problemlos
-Mehrere Grafikkarten in Gigabyte Mainboard: Funktionieren alle problemlos
-RAM Plätze getauscht und sogut wie möglich durchgewechselt

Leider brachte nichts davon die Karte im x16 Slot des Gigabyte Mainboards zum Laufen. Wie kann es sein, dass es sich genau bei dieser Kombination spießt? Wie beschrieben wurde das Mainboard bereits ohne Erfolg umgetauscht.

Die Sache mit dem PCIe Controller im Prozessor ist zwar eine gute Idee, schließe ich aber eher aus, da andere Grafikkarten im x16 Slot ja ohne Probleme funktionieren.

Wir sind für jede Hilfe dankbar!

LG Laurenz


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Laurenz

lass uns telen  NR und Zeit bitte via PM

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Mai 2013)

gern doch ich ruf an


----------



## paX (27. Mai 2013)

Das Problem konnte dank GBTTMs Anruf gelöst werden! Es lag an einer BIOS Einstellung. In der BIOS Version 10f findet man diese unter M.I.T -> Miscellaneous Settings -> PEG welches man auf Gen 1 bzw. besser (im Falle einer Karte mit PCIe 3.0) Gen 3 stellen sollte. Die Karte läuft nun endlich im x16 Slot mit merkbar mehr Performance. 

Vielen Dank für den super Support!

LG Laurenz


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Mai 2013)

Sehr gerne  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Mai 2013)

Meinst du das hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich musste es erst auch auf Gen2 stellen das es läuft weil ich eine PCIe 3.0 Karte mit einen Prozessor der kein PCIe 3.0 hat am laufen habe.

Daten
Core i5 2500 
Gigabyte GTX 660
Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H

Ich musste mich damit allerdings nicht rumärgern da ich es schon zuvor wo gelesen hatte und ich es schon wusste.

Aber mir waren bisher nur Fälle mit Sandy Bridge CPUs bekannt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen 


In der Tat kann es vorkommen das VGAs andere Hersteller Verndors explizit die GEN Einstellung benötigen  Aber kein Problem wir bekommen das schon hin 

Gruß GBTTM


----------

